# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  مباشر : تحرك موكب زئير اون لاين 1 من المايقوما شرق النيل

## بحاري

*تحرك الان موكب زئير اون لاين 1 بقيادة اعضاء المنبر ومريخاب المايقوما 
*

----------


## بحاري

*مريخاب المايقوما ولجنة التعبئة والجماهير يشكلون لوحات نموذجية للصفوة بالحاج يوسف الان 
*

----------


## africanu

*مـــــــاشاء الله يابحـــــــــاري 

في الانتظــــــــار في الاستاد انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*سنمدكم بالصور بعد قليل  هناك كاميرات الاخوة رياض وعبدالعزيز24 

فقط كونوا معنا
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*فى انتظاركم ومنصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*منتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## عجبكو

*معاك يا بحاري
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*أاااااااااااااااي ده الشغل ده الشغل 
بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الارض
...
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
فوق فوق منبرنا فوق
فوق فوق مايقوما فوق
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الله أكبر الله أكبر
الله معكم ياشباب
فوق فوق مريخنا فوووووق
*

----------


## aziz4545a

*الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الارض
*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*يا بحاري منصورين باذن الله تحياتي للاخوان وكان نفسنا نكون معاكم وتحياتنا لصفوة المايقوما الرائعين ..
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*


*

----------


## بحاري

*


*

----------


## بحاري

*


*

----------


## بحاري

*


*

----------


## بحاري

*


*

----------


## بحاري

*


*

----------


## بحاري

*


*

----------


## بحاري

*


*

----------


## بحاري

*


*

----------


## بحاري

*


*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياربى تديهم الفى مرادهم يــــــــــــــــــارب
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*توافد الصفوة وركوبهم مع الموكب فى منظر يؤكد بان المريخ سيد اندية عموم السودان وزعيمها 
*

----------


## بحاري

*توقف الموكب بسبب عطل بسيط بالمولد الكهربائى .. وتجرى الان عملية الصيانة
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*الله  أكبر  والنصر  للزعيم  إن شاء الله
*

----------


## بحاري

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 8 (8 عضو و 0 ضيف) بحاري, مانديلا-89, البرنسيسه, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, عاشقة النيل, عوض الله ابراهيم, وداللعوته, كارلوس
*

----------


## بحاري

*اللهم نسألك نصرا مؤزرا  يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*لو ماكنت منكم ولو ما كنت بكم ولو ما عرفتكم
ما كان الضحك شرطني
وغنيت واسفاي واماساتي وزلي
..
الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
وبالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الارض
...
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الان انتقل النقل للاخ رياض
                        	*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

توقف الموكب بسبب عطل بسيط بالمولد الكهربائى .. وتجرى الان عملية الصيانة



انتو لسة مع البابور البتعطل دة ..
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*




*

----------


## مرهف

*ريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاض


:



:
















:wrd:
ابهجتنا
الله يديكم العافية
...

*

----------


## بحاري

*حدث عطل بسيط بالمولد وتمت صيانته والحمد لله 
*

----------


## بحاري

*تجاوب تام من مواطنى وصفوة بحرى المزاد والشعبية وشمبات مع موكب الزئيييير 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله أكبر . . . الله أكبر . . . الله أكبر
مشكورين بحارى ورياض
والله رفعتو راسنا فوق 
فوق فوق اون لاين فوق
فوق فوق مايقوما فوق
فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
*

----------


## بحاري

*نموذج للورق الذى سيوزع على الجماهير  والذى اعد بواسطة لجنة التعبئة والجماهير 


*

----------


## محمد كمال

*[marq="3;up;3;scroll"]فووووووق فووووق مريخنا فوووق [/marq]
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

الله أكبر . . . الله أكبر . . . الله أكبر
مشكورين بحارى ورياض
والله رفعتو راسنا فوق 
فوق فوق اون لاين فوق
فوق فوق مايقوما فوق
فوق فوق مريخنا فوق



 
لاننسى عبدالعزيز24 يجلس فوق سطح الهايس بالكاميرا  
وعبدالعظيم حاج عمر يبث عبر المايك كلمات التعبئة والحماسة ويردد عبارات اون لاين ومريخاب المايقوما
*

----------


## بحاري

*الان الموكب يعبر كبرى شمبات  ودخوووووول  لامدرمان المريخ  
*

----------


## بحاري

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 6 (6 عضو و 0 ضيف) بحاري, ميدو1, جاميكا, kakoool, عاشقة النيل, عوض الله ابراهيم 



الصور فى الصاااج  وجايه  عليكم   !!
*

----------


## بحاري

*فوووووووووووووووووق    وصلنا بحمد الله   
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحمد لله علي الوصول سالمين
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الحمد لله علي الوصول سالمين



 
تسلم يا عجبكو  وننقل لكم من داخل عربة غريس ومعنا المولد وسخانة الف وكاننا فى فرن ولكننا لانشعر بها .......... انه المريخ
*

----------


## بحاري

*اغنية عجب تطلع كالسهام على قلوب الصفراب من خلال الساونات المعلقة باعلى العربات 
*

----------


## acba77

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*اللهم أنصرنا ومشكورين
                        	*

----------

